# Where to find rocks for aquarium use in the wild?



## Ryan Young (9 Jul 2016)

I want to try and find rocks that are completely natural, i.e. not been blown into smaller pieces as part of a shop ready rock.
I know it is possible to scavenge for items to use in a tank but where are the best places to look... dry land, running river etc. 
Also I am from Wiltshire and when I look locally down rivers and streams I only seem to find light rocks and pebbles which have a tendency to crumble so does this mean I should be looking elsewhere?

I know this post sounds a little vague and a tad poorly worded but if anyone can give me an idea of if it is easy so to say to find different types of stone and if so where I should be looking...
Thanks Ryan


----------



## Matt Havens (14 Jul 2016)

Hi Ryan, 

I have collected slate from a stream/brook before. Slate is very common round in Leicestershire though I think. Gavr them a good scrub in dirty tank water then let them dry and leave to soak in a tub of tank water for a few days. Had no issues with this.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Jackson (14 Jul 2016)

I scavenge from the coast of Cornwall where I happily live but don't discount garden centres or quarries that maight be near you.


----------



## dw1305 (15 Jul 2016)

Hi all,





Chris Jackson said:


> I scavenge from the coast of Cornwall





Ryan Young said:


> Also I am from Wiltshire....find light rocks and pebbles which have a tendency to crumble so does this mean I should be looking elsewhere?


Ryan, I think our problem is that we live in the wrong county (I live in Corsham). 

Most of the geology here is clay, chalk, or Jurassic age limestones, and they aren't ideal. With the chalk comes flint, but again not really very suitable for aquascaping. 




 
You might be able to find some "Greensand" from the edge of the chalk, or some harder limestones from the Cotswold area. 

These rocks are "Bath Stone"  that I picked up around Corsham (mainly the garden). 



 

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (15 Jul 2016)

I lately got very temped to ring a doorbell and ask the gardens owner. I felt a bit uncomfortable doing that, also taking pictures without asking is ?? Might risk a black eye..
But lately i saw the most beautifull rock, with a very capricious structure and color patern in somebodys front rock garden.. It keeps spooking around my mind to find out what rock it is and where it was bought.  Never saw it before and never saw it again. The color patern was a bit like rusty slate, but it isn't slate.

So it's not the best place to find rocks, but definitely keep a look out in peoples gardens and you might find the most beuatiful inspirations and if you get a chance to ask even better..


----------



## Smells Fishy (16 Jul 2016)

I know you said you want to get your rocks from rivers but the beach is by far the best place to go looking for nice rocks.


----------



## Nick16 (20 Jul 2016)

Guys you shouldnt be taking rocks from beaches. I know its a drop in the ocean but its not good.


----------



## rebel (20 Jul 2016)

I've trialled beach rocks but these ones leeched for at least 6 weeks with 100% water changes daily. The TDS was 800 for weeks. Fortunately I did experiment in a bucket.


----------



## Smells Fishy (20 Jul 2016)

Ah I haven't thought about TDS leech before. I wish there was some way to know what the rocks are I've collected from the beach and to know if there safe. I've just got so many though, hmmm maybe it might be worth making a thread and show off a few and seeing what people think?  I think I might because I've got some seriously beautiful rocks that would look mint in water under a light.

Sent from my XT1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (20 Jul 2016)

Hi all,





rebel said:


> I've trialled beach rocks but these ones leeched for at least 6 weeks with 100% water changes daily. The TDS was 800 for weeks. Fortunately I did experiment in a bucket.





Smells Fishy said:


> I wish there was some way to know what the rocks are I've collected from the beach and to know if there safe.


You should be all right if you use well rounded cobbles. 

Only really hard rocks become rounded, and they will be very largely insoluble and will only have salt on the surface.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Smells Fishy (21 Jul 2016)

Trust Darrel to come up with a good answer. Cheers man.

Sent from my XT1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (21 Jul 2016)

Yes the rocks I used were red and had quite few nooks and crannies sort of like lava rock. They easily broke as well. I never tested with the vinegar test! I never used them in a tank either.


----------



## dw1305 (21 Jul 2016)

Hi all,





Smells Fishy said:


> Trust Darrel to come up with a good answer.


We've had it is a question a <"few times before"> on the forum.

cheers Darrel


----------

